# August Photo Competition: Angle



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2006)

*August photo competition: Angle*

Think outside the box - and then photograph its nice angular corners  

Actually, the theme this month can be interpreted as angles in architecture, nature etc. or simply the angle at which you take the shot. Heck, I suppose you could even photograph a bloke angling for fish  I think there is lots of room for interpretation, and it should produce some great entries. Shooting in black and white can emphasise angles in a composition, however don't be afriad of colour!


The rules:

* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person.
* Post up the link, not the picture.
* All entries must be in by the last day of August.
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself.
* If you edit/Photoshop the picture then tell us what you did.
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.
* Voting starts on 1st of September and ends at midnight on 3rd of September 2006. Anyone can vote – you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point – the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.
* You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free - or any others you choose or see fit to use.

Get shooting  

Cheers,
Cat

Thumbnails here: http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/august06/


----------



## mauvais (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll aim to do the thumbnail site on Sunday or early next week. If not, pester pester!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> I'll aim to do the thumbnail site on Sunday or early next week. If not, pester pester!



Can I start pestering now ... go on, I like nagging


----------



## Dhimmi (Aug 4, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> * All entries must be in by the last day of July.



That's a tight deadline...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> That's a tight deadline...



oopsie - changed  

(darn you copy&paste machine and your inability to detect changes in dates automatically)


----------



## Dhimmi (Aug 4, 2006)

It's the thrill of the win... well done btw.


----------



## alef (Aug 4, 2006)

Great theme, really like it! I prefer the themes like this which are wide open to any kind of subject matter. For my first entry I'll submit this:
Texaco

But I will also make a real effort this month to take some new shots and submit something new...


----------



## portman (Aug 5, 2006)

*First entry...*

Okay, here's my first entry, 'High Bridge Wharf' - there will be at least another one (been sleeping on it so a few ideas are emerging) and I may even submit a colour entry!

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/gCWGW5403BW.html

This one was shot a few years ago on my old Olympus Camedia C-720. Taken in colour and after some minimal tweaking of the tonal contrast, converted to monochrome.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 5, 2006)

'beach steps'...http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/5776/beachstepsem6.jpg

'pumping station'... http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/6004/pumpingstationol4.jpg

'on the pembury'...http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/8042/hackneybv9.jpg


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 5, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> 'on the pembury'...http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/8042/hackneybv9.jpg



I like that - very murky and kind of spooky


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 5, 2006)

Birdhide


----------



## bmd (Aug 5, 2006)

Right angle.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 5, 2006)

_Angle _ yes that's a good title.  It pushes away from the obvious and should lead to some interesting pictures.

For inspiration check out the work of the Russian photographer and graphic artist Alexander Rodchenko who was one of the first to exploit the dramatic possibilities of photographing from unusual angles.   See here

Hocus


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 5, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> _Angle _ yes that's a good title.  It pushes away from the obvious and should lead to some interesting pictures.
> 
> For inspiration check out the work of the Russian photographer and graphic artist Alexander Rodchenko who was one of the first to exploit the dramatic possibilities of photographing from unusual angles.   See here
> 
> Hocus



Great link Hocus  Hadn't heard of him before - some very very nice shots there. 

I'm working on a couple of ideas for this ... I'll go back and revisit my archives and see if anything is good enough, but ideally I'd like to get out and shoot something specifically for the theme.


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2006)

1] Poised.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 5, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> 1] Poised.



Lovely!!!


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2006)

Cheers 

2] Ceasefire. (taken today!)


----------



## wiskey (Aug 5, 2006)

fly away


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> fly away


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 5, 2006)

not entered for a while because I've been busy.

old pic, dicked around with too much unsharp mask and desaturated.

eye eye


----------



## wiskey (Aug 6, 2006)

*idly wonders what this topic would have been like without the london eye*


----------



## mauvais (Aug 6, 2006)

Hurray! A theme I can think up something for!  

First entry: err... nowt?


----------



## Firky (Aug 6, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> *idly wonders what this topic would have been like without the london eye*



I only have one  photo of the eye. As far as architecture goes it does nothing for me - not sure if I like it to be honest. (NOT AN ENTRY BTW!)

</derail>


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/3138f9a9.jpg


----------



## Dhimmi (Aug 6, 2006)

Here's my three...
First time use of imageshack so if I've got it wrong - well blame firks...

http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/9816/angles01kx9.jpg
http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/7787/angles02pl4.jpg
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/5011/angles03di1.jpg


----------



## wiskey (Aug 6, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/3138f9a9.jpg



cool - is that mechanno or full size?


----------



## mauvais (Aug 6, 2006)

They work, but you have to do links, not [ img ] tags, them's the rules


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/0af3f505.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> cool - is that mechanno or full size?



Big as life.


----------



## Dhimmi (Aug 6, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> They work, but you have to do links, not [ img ] tags, them's the rules



Just wasn't sure which of the half dozen plus links to use, sussed it after I hit submit though. Don't forget it's firks fault...


----------



## mauvais (Aug 6, 2006)

It so often is! It's his fault I haven't done the thumbnails yet, and his fault I'm going to bed instead. Possibly!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 6, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Big as life.



they scare the fuck outta me.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2006)

*Religious angle*

the Hare Krishna's in Bute Park, Cardiff today
http://img103.imageshack.us/img103/9577/krishnastageji9.jpg
just a bit cropped and a bit of levels.

decent theme, nice one


----------



## GuerillaPhoto (Aug 6, 2006)

first entry: Snakes of industry: http://images.fotopic.net/yizofc.jpg

Second entry: life slowley carries on http://images.fotopic.net/yim7ga.jpg


----------



## GuerillaPhoto (Aug 6, 2006)

Third entry: Vertigo: 	http://images.fotopic.net/yx92fi.jpg


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 6, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> *idly wonders what this topic would have been like without the london eye*



nowhere near as exciting


----------



## bmd (Aug 6, 2006)

Spangle

I have no idea what I'm doing btw so really I should get about 5 million extra points for that fact alone.


----------



## schnickschnack (Aug 6, 2006)

And I should get 5 Million extra points for just spending a whole hour learning how to upload pics onto here. Nevermind that they're crap...
Entry 1: Shadow on floorboards
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a384/schnickschnack/Angle1.jpg

Entry 2: Viwe from the Capitoline Museums
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a384/schnickschnack/Angle2.jpg


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 6, 2006)

schnickschnack said:
			
		

> Entry 2: Viwe from the Capitoline Museums
> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a384/schnickschnack/Angle2.jpg



Very lovely! I'd love to see this with a slightly longer exposure to get a little more movement in there - very HCB!


----------



## alef (Aug 6, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Very lovely! I'd love to see this with a slightly longer exposure to get a little more movement in there - very HCB!



Agree, it's a great shot. However, my taste is to have it as you do without any blur on the moving figures, but I would suggest playing with the levels to lighten the pic a bit.... just my random $0.02.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 6, 2006)

I think I've sorted the thumbnails site, but as ever, hard to tell if I've got it right. I'll forward the instructions to whoever asked when I get chance, and err, remember the password. http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/august06/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/92f8065d.jpg


----------



## mauvais (Aug 6, 2006)

Second entry: Incident Angles


----------



## portman (Aug 6, 2006)

schnickschnack said:
			
		

> And I should get 5 Million extra points for just spending a whole hour learning how to upload pics onto here. Nevermind that they're crap...
> Entry 1: Shadow on floorboards
> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a384/schnickschnack/Angle1.jpg



For what it's worth, I really like this one - certainly one of the best I've seen so far, although it is early days...


----------



## Madusa (Aug 6, 2006)

http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5531/pict0062dg9.jpg


----------



## Madusa (Aug 6, 2006)

Very cool pics mauvels (2nd entry) and Guerillaphoto!


----------



## mauvais (Aug 6, 2006)

Haha, that's the worst interpretation of it yet


----------



## Nina (Aug 6, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> 1] Poised.



that's fabulous!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 6, 2006)

Loads of entries already, this is going to be a big un!

Nice topic VP, better get my arse in gear.






			
				Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> I have no idea what I'm doing btw so really I should get about 5 million extra points for that fact alone.


  you've entered some nice pics.


----------



## alef (Aug 6, 2006)

First lot of thumbnails now up:
http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/august06/

Hadn't occured to me before to use the slideshow option to view these...

Vintage Paw, please add the link to your opening post.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 7, 2006)

You can't - there's now a limit on for how long you can edit your posts, and we're past it.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 7, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> You can't - there's now a limit on for how long you can edit your posts, and we're past it.



Shirley can't you create a sequential addition of Albums in anticipation of more Comps innit?


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm sure if Vintage Paw asks one of the mods, the thumbs can be added to the OP.


----------



## girasol (Aug 7, 2006)

I've been taking photos of the building of the Arsenal stadium and surrounding area (as its where I live) and my first two entries are from that little 'project' of mine:

One man builds new Arsenal stadium

crane in the sky

Millenium Bridge


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I'm sure if Vintage Paw asks one of the mods, the thumbs can be added to the OP.



Will do.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 7, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I like that - very murky and kind of spooky


thankyou kindly


----------



## k_s (Aug 7, 2006)

Two out of three:

Bern

Flaming Lips


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 7, 2006)

I can only see the second one k_s


----------



## k_s (Aug 7, 2006)

sorry- fixed i think


----------



## Nina (Aug 7, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Great theme, really like it! I prefer the themes like this which are wide open to any kind of subject matter. For my first entry I'll submit this:
> Texaco
> 
> But I will also make a real effort this month to take some new shots and submit something new...



I really like this alef.

Some strong entries this month!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2006)

Entry 1 ('tis a polaroid/holgaroid shot)

Scan from original polaroid.
Auto-levels/curves to remove colour-cast and haze from poor quality scan, plus dust removal (all in PS CS2).


----------



## suzi (Aug 7, 2006)

my angle:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/froupster/163129418/in/set-72157594159785657/ Grand Staircase


----------



## cybertect (Aug 7, 2006)

first entry

More London

Converted from RAW using Canon DPP. Levels edit in Photoshop.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 7, 2006)

Under the Stairs we live


----------



## Madusa (Aug 7, 2006)

2nd entry. Imperfect Angles. http://img344.imageshack.us/img344/2963/pict0024vl9.jpg

3rd. Waiting for God. http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/4771/waitingforgodin9.jpg


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2006)

Madusa said:
			
		

> 3rd. Waiting for God. http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/4771/waitingforgodin9.jpg



Superb! It's got everything!
What was it taken with?


----------



## Madusa (Aug 7, 2006)

Cheers Vintage Paw. 

Taken with my Acer CE-5330. Not a flashy cam but I love taking shadowy images with it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2006)

Madusa said:
			
		

> Cheers Vintage Paw.
> 
> Taken with my Acer CE-5330. Not a flashy cam but I love taking shadowy images with it.



Well, seems like it does it partlcularly well  One of my faves so far.


----------



## portman (Aug 7, 2006)

Second entry, Canary Wharf station...

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/CWhGreenwich3050519.html

Again, shot on my old Olympus Camedia 720. Bumped up the contrast and saturation a bit in Photoshop - spent no more than two minutes getting it to the stage I wanted...

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 7, 2006)

My first entry: tower


----------



## kerb (Aug 7, 2006)

some absolutely great photos here. 

particulary memorable are 

'Poised' by Riot Sky (fuckin beaut in fact)
Both by schickschnack
'pumping station' - by pavlik

but  then again its hard to choose between all entries imo

heres my first entry

http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/3430/4lv6.jpg


----------



## kerb (Aug 7, 2006)

2nd 

http://img456.imageshack.us/img456/3614/009yp3.jpg


3rd

http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/889/1atm2.jpg


not sure if they need to be bigger. if so i can rescan


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> My first entry: tower


very


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 8, 2006)

First entry:

Abridged

Taken at Kew a few weeks ago.


----------



## Nina (Aug 8, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> My first entry: tower



How did you  get up there?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> How did you  get up there?


I'm a Bee 

(ok, I climbed to the top of a taller tower - that's not my pic or an entry btw)


----------



## alef (Aug 8, 2006)

The winner's gallery has been updated and includes everything up to Vintage Paw's recent win:
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/thumbs.html


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 8, 2006)

Not been around in a while but have a couple for this one...

entry 1: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/197864577/


----------



## Rollem (Aug 9, 2006)

*i like this theme*

some fab photos!

my first - repetitve angle


----------



## cesare (Aug 9, 2006)

Really enjoying these photos.

Here's one from me:  wooden assembly

(A bit of USM)


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 9, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> (A bit of USM)



you may want to add a bit of resizing Image...that'en's twice the size of my monitor.  

but i get the idea.


----------



## cesare (Aug 9, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> you may want to add a bit of resizing Image...that'en's twice the size of my monitor.
> 
> but i get the idea.



Sorry   I thought I had, but I've done it again


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 9, 2006)

what/where is it cesare?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice theme. I shall go for an angular wander with my camera at some point soon.

Cheers to alef and mauvais for thumbnail business.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 9, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> what/where is it cesare?


trippy innit


----------



## cesare (Aug 9, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> what/where is it cesare?



It's the wooden ceiling of the Welsh National Assembly building in Cardiff Bay


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> wooden assembly


 that nice be  to see for real.
USM stans for ?

_make me think of the wooden socher<? in the  restaurants at Eden Project._


edit: srolling down reads then rpl then scrolling down more see above post :0


----------



## cesare (Aug 9, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> that nice be  to see for real.
> USM stans for ?
> 
> _make me think of the wooden socher<? in the  restaurants at Eden Project._




It's an amazing place - cheers ddraig for taking me.

USM stands for Un Sharp Mask (I think  ) that's what I meant anyway. Not much of it though.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 9, 2006)

*NB others will have different opinions on this knowledge_technique.*




			
				cesare said:
			
		

> USM stands for Un Sharp Mask (I think  ) that's what I meant anyway.



Which is a reference to the Lithographic technique of masking the majority of an image in Olde fashioned printing...leaving an outline crisp that would give the appearence of sharpening the whole...the digi version creates a halo effect around certain pixels that are controlled by a algorythmic process of comparison of neighbouring pixels which the operator of the programme predefines by setting certain parameters...ie the Amount(erm..how much you do?), the Radius(size of halo) and the Threshold(comparing & contrasting the range to affect)....I think! ...but methunx not totally accurate. 

* a rule of thumb for web is Amount :100-150
                                      Radius :0.4-1.0
                                      Threshold :0

                for hard printing Amount: 150-200
                                       Radius :1.0-1.5
                                       Threshold : 1.0_ish

best to apply in 20% increments thru layers..but in the most part for web-use I jus tw*t it over in one layer at 100% and finetune to taste with a Layer mask with a brush at various Opacities and colours.

_adjust to taste_.


----------



## cesare (Aug 9, 2006)

Very useful info bosky  

(My approach wasn't very scientific and took about 15 secs max  )


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> It's an amazing place - cheers ddraig for taking me.
> 
> USM stands for Un Sharp Mask (I think  ) that's what I meant anyway. Not much of it though.



 hehe no worries, was thinking of one of my pics from there or going to take a new one for this comp, so we're quits now 

lovely pic, forgotten the amount of wood involved.
<offtopic>
anyone who fancies a trip down Cardiff bay to take pics, mooch about, lemme know and i'll vet ya 
my pics from that day http://walesmediadesign.com/uploadpics/baypics/cardiffbaypics.html
<offtopic>


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2006)

what the hell, here is my entry from that day out

Senedd and chemtrails 
http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/9595/seneddxm2.jpg
just a bit of levels


----------



## Nina (Aug 9, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Not been around in a while but have a couple for this one...
> 
> entry 1: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/197864577/



Welcome back  

Me thinks our summer project might become an autumn one... *ahem*


----------



## Nina (Aug 9, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> what the hell, here is my entry from that day out
> 
> Senedd and chemtrails
> http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/9595/seneddxm2.jpg
> just a bit of levels



wow, that's some impressive building!


----------



## Firky (Aug 9, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> wow, that's some impressive building!




Isn't it the the new scottish parliament?


----------



## Firky (Aug 9, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> hehe no worries, was thinking of one of my pics from there or going to take a new one for this comp, so we're quits now
> 
> lovely pic, forgotten the amount of wood involved.
> <offtopic>
> ...



Is cardiff bay hte same as tiger bay?


----------



## cesare (Aug 9, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Isn't it the the new scottish parliament?



No, it's the Welsh Assembly Building aka the Senedd


----------



## Firky (Aug 9, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> No, it's the Welsh Assembly Building aka the Senedd



The Welsh have an Assembly, christ, they'll want their own road signs and tribal mutterings next! 

(I was tring to wind ddraig up goddamnit )


----------



## Firky (Aug 9, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> best to apply in 20% increments thru layers..but in the most part for web-use I jus tw*t it over in one layer at 100% and finetune to taste with a Layer mask with a brush at various Opacities and colours.
> 
> _adjust to taste_.



Nnnooo dee it in 16% cos thats like half a third init - tch, amateurs    xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cesare (Aug 9, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> The Welsh have an Assembly, christ, they'll want their own road signs and tribal mutterings next!
> 
> (I was tring to wind ddraig up goddamnit )



D'oh - I'm dozy as a dormouse today


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Is cardiff bay hte same as tiger bay?


sort of iirc
but they've almost totally done up (read 'over') the bay area and it's original community  
scottish, pah! ours was on time and on budget and got awards for enironmental/sustainable stuff going on


----------



## hiccup (Aug 9, 2006)

Entry 1 - Looking Down

(contrast tweaked a bit)


----------



## Desbo (Aug 9, 2006)

My first 2 entries...

Sunset Balcony

Poolside View


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> My first 2 entries...
> 
> Sunset Balcony
> 
> Poolside View



both very


----------



## lobster (Aug 9, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> My first 2 entries...
> 
> Sunset Balcony
> 
> Poolside View



i like the colours


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 9, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> My first 2 entries...
> 
> Sunset Balcony
> 
> Poolside View



Both cracking - especially love number 2!


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 10, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> Poolside View



this months winner


----------



## vipper (Aug 10, 2006)

Some pieces of genius here. 

My humble effort from the vipper archive:

Wardour Castle


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 10, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> My first 2 entries...
> 
> Sunset Balcony
> 
> Poolside View



Fucking excellent piccies desbo. That's the sort of stuff I would take... if I had a camera, sniff!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 10, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> this months winner



I won't bother entering then!


----------



## Firky (Aug 10, 2006)

Can I change my second entry?  #

If so I'd like to change it this one:

2] Pink Inside.

(Crackin' photo, desbo - I assume by the azure skies and golden paint, they weren't taken in blighty?)


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 10, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> I won't bother entering then!



Yes - I'm questioning the futility of it all now. No point in any body doing anything else now - it would be pointless.


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 10, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Can I change my second entry?  #
> 
> If so I'd like to change it this one:
> 
> ...



that your new bedroom now boy?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 10, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Yes - I'm questioning the futility of it all now. No point in any body doing anything else now - it would be pointless.



I'll leave out my award winning 2006 International Angles Photography Competition photo then. 

And instead i'll enter this as my first entry......

1. Angle Poised Lamp posts


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 10, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> I'll leave out my award winning 2006 International Angles Photography Competition photo then.



If I'd have won such a prestigious award, I'd probably enter it just for the hell of it. Good job Desbo didn't enter that one otherwise you'd have been certain to get the runners-up prize


----------



## girasol (Aug 10, 2006)

the thumbnails need updating, lots of entries aren't there.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's one I took with a friend's camera at the weekend.

http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/9467/breconbeaconsanglecl4.jpg

And here's one she took, although I'll claim the glory for the time being 

http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/718/frogrc5.jpg


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 10, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> If I'd have won such a prestigious award, I'd probably enter it just for the hell of it. Good job Desbo didn't enter that one otherwise you'd have been certain to get the runners-up prize



*shakes fist at Desbo*


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 10, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> *shakes fist at Desbo*



I think Desbo's entries should be removed from this competition and they should be banned from entering any further monthly comps. The sheer skill they possess is not in keeping with the spirit of this competition


----------



## Desbo (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks to ddraig, lobster, Vintage Paw, Robster970, Col_Buendia & riot sky for your comments - I'm flattered!  




			
				riot sky said:
			
		

> (Crackin' photo, desbo - I assume by the azure skies and golden paint, they weren't taken in blighty?)



They were both taken in Crete just over a week ago. The first one is of the side balcony wall and was painted a lighter orangey-yellow than that, but as soon as the sun started coming down, it transformed into a rich golden colour.

The sunsets over there are amazing!


----------



## portman (Aug 10, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> I'll leave out my award winning 2006 International Angles Photography Competition photo then.
> 
> And instead i'll enter this as my first entry......
> 
> 1. Angle Poised Lamp posts



Being a big fan of gritty, stark, moody monochrome shots, I really like this one! An interesting contrast to Desbo's glorious colour shots


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 11, 2006)

it's what's commonly known as a "protest photograph" - *cough*



edit: btw it was taken outside Ajax Amsterdam's football stadium.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 11, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> this months winner


I won't be voting for that on principle now.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 11, 2006)

sign
Upped the saturation slightly, curves on the sign to light it up a little

London Eye
Contrast and channel mixer for b+w conversion

Imperial war museum

Levels, channel mixer to covert to b+w, skewed and rotated slightly.


----------



## alef (Aug 11, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> the thumbnails need updating, lots of entries aren't there.



Sheesh, it was only four days without updating them and it's still ages to the end of the month.    Anyway they're updated again:
http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/august06/





			
				riot sky said:
			
		

> Can I change my second entry?  #
> 
> If so I'd like to change it this one:
> 
> 2] Pink Inside.



My memory is that when the thumbnail service was started there was an agreement to not allow people to change since that wastes the thumbnailers time, and having the rule forces people to submit their entries carefully. That said, I do remember hiccup previously bending the rules. I'd be tempted to allow changes to newbies but not previous winners, especially firky/riot  

What say others?


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 11, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> What say others?


There seems to be a lot of rulebreaking in this competition and I've never heard anyone complain yet.
Maybe I'm just a bit too English but seems a bit pointless having rules if no one takes any notice.


----------



## girasol (Aug 11, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Sheesh, it was only four days without updating them and it's still ages to the end of the month.    Anyway they're updated again:
> http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/august06/
> 
> My memory is that when the thumbnail service was started there was an agreement to not allow people to change since that wastes the thumbnailers time, and having the rule forces people to submit their entries carefully. That said, I do remember hiccup previously bending the rules. I'd be tempted to allow changes to newbies but not previous winners, especially firky/riot
> ...



** cracks whip **  

I'm with you on that one Alef - not being allowed to change entries has been a rule forever, I dont' see why it should change now or an exception be made.


----------



## Madusa (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes..what Iemanja said.


----------



## Madusa (Aug 11, 2006)

And nice work on the thumbnails, Alef.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> There seems to be a lot of rulebreaking in this competition and I've never heard anyone complain yet.
> Maybe I'm just a bit too English but seems a bit pointless having rules if no one takes any notice.



what 'lot of rulebreaking' apart from what's been noted? don't be shy, out with it


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> what 'lot of rulebreaking' apart from what's been noted? don't be shy, out with it


an entry on the first day of august in the july competition springs to mind.
there have been a few others in the few months that i've been lurking here.


----------



## Madusa (Aug 11, 2006)

You cant say that and then not say who...


----------



## alef (Aug 11, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> an entry on the first day of august in the july competition springs to mind.
> there have been a few others in the few months that i've been lurking here.



Photos have never been accepted past midnight on the last night of the month, nor votes past the third day (fourth day in January to allow for NYE hangovers). Although people do occasionally post their entries or votes late, I think they've always been ignored. Certainly if they affected the final winner then there'd be no question of their being included.

Sometimes there have been complaints that entries don't fit the theme. My own view on that is it's too subjective to lay down a rule, and the voting naturally tends to ignore entries that don't fit.

Votes should be cast for three photos in order, exactly how to tally when someone says "I'm just voting for these two" and gives nothing else is unclear. But so far all final decisions have been accepted without problems...


----------



## refugee (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello, everybody.

Two pics of the sky:

Don't Fence Me In!

Escape To The Sky.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2006)

linnks only mate, no pics!
edit please


----------



## refugee (Aug 11, 2006)

Done.

(Just part of my "newbie" ploy. )


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2006)

refugee said:
			
		

> Done.
> 
> (Just part of my "newbie" ploy. )


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 11, 2006)

Riot Sky should know better! *wags finger*

Im not arsed really, if others don't mind....no harm done.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 11, 2006)

I was thinking about the rules the other day; not so much about changing what you've entered, but err, err... changing what you've entered.. I thought it'd be more useful if you could change your image after other people said something like, "it's good, but it'd be far better if you did X, Y and Z to it". That way it's like a monthly critique thread too and helps people improve on what they already think are their best photos. The trouble is how you balance this against the fact it's about triple the work for the thumbnail people.


----------



## Desbo (Aug 11, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I won't be voting for that on principle now.



So you are spiting me because of SOMEONE ELSE'S comment?  It's not my fault he said that.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 11, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> So you are spiting me because of SOMEONE ELSE'S comment?  It's not my fault he said that.


I know its not so I'm sorry about that but if I voted for it after he said it was the winner I'd feel too much like I was in a gang or something.
 I thought it was a stupid comment. I like the picture though.


----------



## Firky (Aug 11, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> Riot Sky should know better! *wags finger*
> 
> Im not arsed really, if others don't mind....no harm done.



Yeah, but having looked through my photos I have some better ones. I'm not arsed one way or another tbh. its only for fun init.


----------



## cesare (Aug 11, 2006)

mauvais - yes, that's the upside/potential right enough. Not just a competition but a chance to see others' work and get tips too.

What I like is that anyone can join in - and people comment and give advice without being the photo police as it were. Encourages people to join in and get involved and learn etc.

The spirit of it is what makes it work. I'll shut up now


----------



## Desbo (Aug 11, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I know its not so I'm sorry about that but if I voted for it after he said it was the winner I'd feel too much like I was in a gang or something.
> I thought it was a stupid comment. I like the picture though.


Certainly not a gang mate - In the few months I've been on this site, I've seen no evidence of cronyism in the voting.  I don't really know anyone here anyway!

I've only been taking photos since September last year, so I was well chuffed I had nice comments like that from experienced photographers, so for someone to say they wouldn't vote because of one of those comments made me feel a bit disheartened.

No hard feelings eh


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 12, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> Certainly not a gang mate - In the few months I've been on this site, I've seen no evidence of cronyism in the voting.  I don't really know anyone here anyway!
> 
> I've only been taking photos since September last year, so I was well chuffed I had nice comments like that from experienced photographers, so for someone to say they wouldn't vote because of one of those comments made me feel a bit disheartened.
> 
> No hard feelings eh


I just like to think for myself that's all and if the winner is declared, (in jest or not) after 10 days, it just makes me want to rebel.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 12, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> Welcome back
> 
> Me thinks our summer project might become an autumn one... *ahem*



Sorry Nina, gonna be a summer project for me mate, just a late one. Gotta send you one last ranting email and it will all make sense to you! I am ready to go now though I promise...


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 12, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I know its not so I'm sorry about that but if I voted for it after he said it was the winner I'd feel too much like I was in a gang or something. I thought it was a stupid comment. I like the picture though.



oh for god sake child - grow up. it was not a serious comment as could be plainly seen from the dialogue that continued between myself and Barking.

your petulant and immature attitude, especially based upon the fact that you may not consider voting for a picture based on somebody elses say so is absurdly stupid behaviour.

there has never been any evidence of cronyism. only clear and unambiguous voting representing the tastes of each individual who contributes to this rather well loved and diverse forum.

some pictures are good, others less good. the voting represents this and if you look back at previous winners, you'll see it's fairly mixed up too.

whether you like my style of humour, I couldn't give a shit about but having a go at Desbo for it was bang out of order.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 12, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> mauvais - yes, that's the upside/potential right enough. Not just a competition but a chance to see others' work and get tips too.
> 
> What I like is that anyone can join in - and people comment and give advice without being the photo police as it were. Encourages people to join in and get involved and learn etc.
> 
> The spirit of it is what makes it work. I'll shut up now



Yeah I couldn't agree more. Far too often in creative areas people are told they can't do things...there are some technically better photograhers on here than others. Most of my photos are crap but nobody cares...participation is the key, you can take crap photos for years then come out with something better than anyone else, and even if they are all crap they are unique to you. I have never noticed any bias or anything in the voting. At the end of the day it was a light hearted comment but also a superb photo, all gone a bit serious for this competition, its supposed to be fun. Maybe its time somebody entered a photo again to get it all back on track....


----------



## portman (Aug 12, 2006)

*Convergence...*




			
				tom_craggs said:
			
		

> ....Maybe its time somebody entered a photo again to get it all back on track....



Last and final entry... This was shot on a Konica Minolta Dimage Z5. The subject is an office block next door to Fenchurch Street - a more interesting design than most in the area (apart from the Gherkin and the Lloyds building). This building is a bit hidden away so the vantage point for this shot was down an alley with me craning my neck to get the block in! The image was shot in colour with minimal tweaking to the tonal contrast before converting to monochrome. 

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/Lon17606_20BW.html
(Convergence...)

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 12, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> oh for god sake child - grow up. it was not a serious comment as could be plainly seen from the dialogue that continued between myself and Barking.
> 
> your petulant and immature attitude, especially based upon the fact that you may not consider voting for a picture based on somebody elses say so is absurdly stupid behaviour.
> 
> ...



whatever


----------



## Skim (Aug 12, 2006)

Here's my first entry...

Scaffolding


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 12, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Here's my first entry...
> 
> Scaffolding


 
weird perspective, like it a lot.


----------



## refugee (Aug 12, 2006)

Last one:

bridge


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 13, 2006)

Here are my three entries this month:-

May Queen

Wired Up

Triangulation


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 13, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Here are my three entries this month:-
> 
> May Queen
> 
> ...



What do you do to these pictures to make the colour like that?


----------



## mauvais (Aug 13, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Here are my three entries this month:-
> 
> ...


Those are awesome! As Pavlik asks, how did you do the PP? I think you've found a style of your own there!


----------



## Firky (Aug 13, 2006)

3] Fourteen Stories


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 13, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Those are awesome! As Pavlik asks, how did you do the PP? I think you've found a style of your own there!



Thanks mauvais, there was nothing complicated I did to them.  I used PS Elements with a bit of Adjusted Smartfix  and a dab of Unsharp Mask.

The steam traction engine began as a beige 1958 Morris Minor.  Just kidding  - you have to look for the colours in the scene.  I favour complementary colours; I am particularly fond of blue and orange in combination.

Hocus


----------



## zenie (Aug 14, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> 3] Fourteen Stories




Wonder where that is?    

Errmm.. Re; critique and changes I think it's a wonderful idea! 

I am shit at photoshop it would be great if someone said do 'x, y, z' and make your photos better  If not for the basis of getting more votes in the compo more on a personal development level!

BTW Can I remind certain posters that this is meant to be a light hearted competition it's not the BJP!!


----------



## Nina (Aug 14, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> 3] Fourteen Stories


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 14, 2006)

My second entry

2. Windows


----------



## Jangla (Aug 14, 2006)

My first entry:

as yet un-named


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 14, 2006)

First entry  - Reflections http://www.merseytribe.com/images/competitions/u75/angles1.jpg

Second entry - Bench, pier and sea http://www.merseytribe.com/images/competitions/u75/pier_bench_sea.jpg

Third entry - Church on a slope http://www.merseytribe.com/images/competitions/u75/angles2.jpg


----------



## Firky (Aug 14, 2006)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> Third entry - Church on a slope http://www.merseytribe.com/images/competitions/u75/angles2.jpg


----------



## ck (Aug 14, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Birdhide



was this taken at Hanningfield Reservoir in Essex ?


----------



## portman (Aug 14, 2006)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> ...Third entry - Church on a slope http://www.merseytribe.com/images/competitions/u75/angles2.jpg



Like it - simple, bold and appeals to my somewhat offbeat sense of humour


----------



## alef (Aug 15, 2006)

When I take pics specifically for a theme I tend to end up with images that are sort of trying too hard, such as my second entry:
Hill, tree and boat

For my last entry I'm going to fall back on a pic from last summer, which I find more satisifyingly simple:
Corner of bricks


----------



## Firky (Aug 15, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> For my last entry I'm going to fall back on a pic from last summer, which I find more satisifyingly simple:
> Corner of bricks



I think that is my favourite so far.


----------



## alef (Aug 15, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> I think that is my favourite so far.



Cheers, firk! I've been impressed with many entries already this month, the theme seems to be particularly successful. BTW, you are responsible for teaching me what _palimsest_ means. Saw a great example today but didn't have a camera on me


----------



## Firky (Aug 15, 2006)

Great word isn't it? I came across it when trying to describe London at uni'

I'm a bit of a sad bastard and read dictionaries for new words - I just think it is incredible that there is all these wonderful words that we never use, and some of them are even nice to say. The word 'piano' sounds beautiful


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 15, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> The word 'piano' sounds beautiful




you are such a fucking nobber lol


----------



## Firky (Aug 15, 2006)

Haway, lass I know you love to curl "you fackin' kant" off your tongue


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 15, 2006)

.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 15, 2006)

189

w810i cameraphone


----------



## cesare (Aug 15, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> 189
> 
> w810i cameraphone



 (better than the other one  )


----------



## Nina (Aug 15, 2006)

My first entry:

*stardust*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/147664587/in/set-72057594136667366/


----------



## alef (Aug 15, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> My first entry:
> 
> *stardust*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/147664587/in/set-72057594136667366/



Nice shot. My own temptation with it would be to crank up the contrast, especially on the sign to bring out the horizontal lines and lettering. At the moment my eye is first drawn towards the cloud rather than the words.

I love pictures of signs, they're surprisingly full of life for inanimate objects!


----------



## Nina (Aug 15, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Nice shot. My own temptation with it would be to crank up the contrast, especially on the sign to bring out the horizontal lines and lettering. At the moment my eye is first drawn towards the cloud rather than the words.
> 
> I love pictures of signs, they're surprisingly full of life for inanimate objects!



Thanks for the input.
Yeah, I don't think I had access to PS at the time. PS seems elusive in my life...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 15, 2006)

Entry 2.
PP: scan from original polaroid print - minimal curves work to bring back original shades from crappy scanner hatchet-job.


Some great entries folks. Been really busy the last week or so so haven't had much chance to keep track - will leave comments soon 

Hang on, have I entered this already?????

*off to check*

Ah, no I hadn't, but have changed title to Entry 2.


----------



## atomik (Aug 15, 2006)

Here's a couple....

*Entry One*

http://www.ukhippy.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=198&catid=member&imageuser=3

*Entry Two*

http://www.ukhippy.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=349&catid=member&imageuser=3


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 16, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input.
> Yeah, I don't think I had access to PS at the time. PS seems elusive in my life...



.....sorry  

nice shot though...


----------



## Nina (Aug 16, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> .....sorry
> 
> nice shot though...



Good god, you're not still feeling bad about that are you?

I didn't have a pc either, so digital photography has been a struggle this last year!


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 16, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> Good god, you're not still feeling bad about that are you?
> 
> I didn't have a pc either, so digital photography has been a struggle this last year!



  not anymore. not sure how much your photo's need PS anyway my friend.


----------



## Firky (Aug 16, 2006)

get a bloody room you two, honestly every month...


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 16, 2006)

Anyway, wasn't going to enter this but maybe its time to move on and I have not got another right now...

Entry 2: IFC 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/215832556/


----------



## foamy (Aug 16, 2006)

oops...


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 16, 2006)

you need to put the links up, not the pics, foamy 

I like the second one


----------



## foamy (Aug 16, 2006)

Try this again then....

Two from me:

Spider Man at the Tate Modern:http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a214/nayjaytay/SpiderMan.jpg

Guggenheim Bilbao:
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a214/nayjaytay/Guggenheim.jpg

scanned photographs, i've tried to fiddle with them a bit in photoshop but know nothing about it so cant make them look as good as the acual prints.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2006)

My second entry: tour

(hopefully the 3rd won't also be a tower )


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 16, 2006)

First entry: Even the angels will cheat at hoopla

(Tweaked a bit of brightness for the roof behind the angel, if anyone cares the orriginal is here


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 16, 2006)

*Second entry:* Flying Low

(Cropped, might have sharpened it a bit)

*Third entry:* Tripod

(Untouched)


----------



## lobster (Aug 16, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> *Second entry:* Flying Low
> 
> (Cropped, might have sharpened it a bit)
> 
> ...



there insteresting shapes with a perspective, where are they taken? they havea cad feel about it


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2006)

lobster said:
			
		

> there insteresting shapes with a perspective, where are they taken? they havea cad feel about it


I believe that's the fine town of Woking


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 16, 2006)

lobster said:
			
		

> there insteresting shapes with a perspective, where are they taken? they havea cad feel about it


Round my home town, as i'm unemployed and easily bored i went for a wander around to see what caught my eye.

*edges away from biddly "the stalker" bee*


----------



## Desbo (Aug 16, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Anyway, wasn't going to enter this but maybe its time to move on and I have not got another right now...
> 
> Entry 2: IFC
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/215832556/



That is such a lovely photo


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> *edges away from biddly "the stalker" bee*


I used to live there you fool... and work in one of those buildings


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2006)

lobster said:
			
		

> there insteresting shapes with a perspective, where are they taken? they havea cad feel about it


both well good  that first one is a contender imo


----------



## zenie (Aug 17, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> *Second entry:* Flying Low
> 
> (Cropped, might have sharpened it a bit)
> 
> ...



Please can you provide the link which shows the whole pic without having to resize it by 50%.

Having to resize is a pain in the arse when you wanna see a quick pic


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 17, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Please can you provide the link which shows the whole pic without having to resize it by 50%.
> 
> Having to resize is a pain in the arse when you wanna see a quick pic


 That is the resized version, you want all 6mp of pixelly goodness up instead?

Ah, maybe you've got one of those _little_ monitors, i'll bear it in mind.


----------



## Nina (Aug 17, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> First entry: Even the angels will cheat at hoopla
> 
> (Tweaked a bit of brightness for the roof behind the angel, if anyone cares the orriginal is here




Great title! 

I think titles are important and some people seem to forget about 'em...


----------



## Nina (Aug 17, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> get a bloody room you two, honestly every month...



puurrlleeeze, we're not _all_ sex obsessed you know


----------



## Nina (Aug 17, 2006)

My second entry:

*metro girl*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/148959152/in/set-72057594136667366/


----------



## Madusa (Aug 17, 2006)

I like that one, Nina. Strange air to it. You take very strong atmospheric photos.


----------



## stroober (Aug 17, 2006)

here mine


*triangle church* 

*underground hoose in new york*

both with a camera phone nae to bad..... 

(soz aving a bit of a photbucket prob at time of postage......should all be groovy)


----------



## Nina (Aug 17, 2006)

Madusa said:
			
		

> I like that one, Nina. Strange air to it. You take very strong atmospheric photos.



Ta.

TBH I was getting bored of all the architecture and building shots. A bit of one road comp potentially.

But I can't say that because my last shot might be of a building  LOL


stroober - we need t'first image!


----------



## indicate (Aug 18, 2006)

1.  Angular


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 18, 2006)

Conker


----------



## Firky (Aug 18, 2006)

NOT AN ENTRY! I wish I remembered I had taken this and I would of entered it, I'm dead chuffed how it came out! 

Only PS goodies is as frame and a slight S curve.


----------



## foamy (Aug 18, 2006)

you'll have to make me a print of that. and the other ones of those cars


----------



## Firky (Aug 18, 2006)

Aye! I was pretty chuffed with it myself


----------



## Nina (Aug 18, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> NOT AN ENTRY! I wish I remembered I had taken this and I would of entered it, I'm dead chuffed how it came out!
> 
> Only PS goodies is as frame and a slight S curve.



S'nice


----------



## mauvais (Aug 18, 2006)

Alright, a last one from me.

I Am Not A Train


----------



## portman (Aug 18, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> My second entry:
> 
> *metro girl*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/148959152/in/set-72057594136667366/



Very good, atmospheric and slightly edgy shot - definitely a break from the architectural theme that has been emerging....

...yes, I know I'm guilty, having submitted at least two that have a distinct architectural edge to them!


----------



## portman (Aug 18, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Alright, a last one from me.
> 
> I Am Not A Train



Bleak, atmospheric - just the sort of image I really like. I particularly liked the sepia/monochrome feel with just a hint of colour here and there.


----------



## mellowmoose (Aug 19, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Alright, a last one from me.
> 
> I Am Not A Train



lovely lovely shot. evocative and layered.

My first and probably only vote on this comp goes to this 

Thanks Mauvais for sharing it.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 19, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Alright, a last one from me.
> 
> I Am Not A Train



Fantastic, well done.


----------



## Nina (Aug 19, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Alright, a last one from me.
> 
> I Am Not A Train




ze winner  

top shot mister.

(were you not worried you might get a train up yer arse?)

I'm well pissed off my final entry is on a CD that just exploded inside my computer


----------



## Nina (Aug 19, 2006)

mellowmoose said:
			
		

> lovely lovely shot. evocative and layered.
> 
> My first and probably only vote on this comp goes to this
> 
> Thanks Mauvais for sharing it.



you can't vote yet!  there is still nearly half of August to go. Strewth this is like speed photography!


----------



## mauvais (Aug 19, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> ze winner
> 
> top shot mister.
> 
> (were you not worried you might get a train up yer arse?)


Heh, that's one less vote for me  (see earlier)

It's on the Great Central Railway and I was hoping there wouldn't be any trains that day - fortunately I was right. More bothered about getting done for trespass ont' line to be honest


----------



## mellowmoose (Aug 19, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> you can't vote yet!  there is still nearly half of August to go. Strewth this is like speed photography!



true. but, i have no time. and mauvis's shot is just too fuckin brilliant. if someone tops it i'll eat my underpants


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 19, 2006)

My second entry, water (baby), taken this week at The Lido.


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 19, 2006)

my first entry 
gargoyles

cropped, curves and contrast all tweaked 

my second
voyeur

cropped, curves and contrast and levels all tweaked


----------



## portman (Aug 19, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> ....my second
> voyeur
> 
> cropped, curves and contrast and levels all tweaked



This has got to be the most, ahem..'creative' interpretation of the theme I've seen so far


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 19, 2006)

portman said:
			
		

> This has got to be the most, ahem..'creative' interpretation of the theme I've seen so far



well it's the angle of the mirror and the reflection innit 

obviously


----------



## Firky (Aug 20, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> my first entry
> gargoyles
> 
> cropped, curves and contrast all tweaked
> ...



christ, louloubelle - you're a dark horse! these are bloody good! 

p.s
will be around to pick up that poster ASAP, just waiting for teeps as she needs to do a mission to camden too


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 20, 2006)

loads of good entries this month.


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 20, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> christ, louloubelle - you're a dark horse! these are bloody good!



Thanks 

I do actually listen to people's feedback and criticism (thanks especially to Alef)  and also I check out what others have done and I learn 

I think my photos have been getting better recently as a result 

I'm pleased with them  


Lots of gorgeous entries this month, picking the best is going to be hard I think  





			
				riot sky said:
			
		

> p.s
> will be around to pick up that poster ASAP, just waiting for teeps as she needs to do a mission to camden too



cool 
see ya soon


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 20, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> My first 2 entries...
> 
> Sunset Balcony
> 
> Poolside View



  


they're like Hockney paintings 


is extremely impressed


----------



## Nina (Aug 20, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> my first entry
> gargoyles
> 
> cropped, curves and contrast all tweaked
> ...




BLOODY HELL!  

I LOVE that voyeur shot. Right up my street. I've been trying to take a shot like that for ages...

Well done lady


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> my second
> voyeur
> 
> cropped, curves and contrast and levels all tweaked



Cracking shot. Loving the interpretation ... I've seen this somewhere before, can't remember where.

Well done


----------



## zenie (Aug 21, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> my first entry
> gargoyles



This reminds me so much of an Escher!!!  

Ermm..am I allowed to have a moan about something please?

*Some of us are on capped bandwidth - can you please resize your pics so they fit on the screen, max 800 px  

Only takes 5 mins!!   
*


----------



## zenie (Aug 21, 2006)

*First Entry*

Captivity


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 21, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> This reminds me so much of an Escher!!!
> 
> Ermm..am I allowed to have a moan about something please?
> 
> ...



Escher was my inspiration for that one, I heart Escher  

I resized the pic so it was small, is it still to big for you?

asking as I'm not sure if the comment was for me

also, you may not know this but can got to the bottom of the page and click on medium or small and it resizes it for you

takes 2 seconds   

Thanks Nina and Vintage Paw
I'm pleased with this photo, I did post it here before as part of JC2's bathroom series.  My friend wanted me to take a photo of her feet while she was on the loo, and I was just going to take the shot when I saw the mirror and a little light went off in my brain, as it sometimes does and I ended up with this picture, or, in fact, I have a load of them, all with different knickers as we couldn't work out which ones were best.  It was a fun way to spend a couple of hours LOL


----------



## Desbo (Aug 21, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> they're like Hockney paintings
> 
> 
> is extremely impressed



Thanks Louloubelle!

Yours are  too


----------



## boohoo (Aug 21, 2006)

First entry: matching colours

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f13/boohooroo/august -  angles/21198939.jpg

Second entry: the view from up here....

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f13/boohooroo/august -  angles/2cc2a9cb.jpg

Third entry:542 metres above sea and counting...

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f13/boohooroo/august -  angles/6774052b.jpg


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 21, 2006)

Where's that 3rd one boohoo?


----------



## zenie (Aug 21, 2006)

*sorry louloubelle*




			
				Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Escher was my inspiration for that one, I heart Escher
> 
> I resized the pic so it was small, is it still to big for you?
> 
> asking as I'm not sure if the comment was for me



I can see the inspiration - where is it?  

No wasnt aimed at you at all!!

Other people give links to pics that are bigger than the page when you click on them. Most annoying


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 21, 2006)

It looks a bit like the Natural History Museum... very cool building


----------



## boohoo (Aug 21, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Where's that 3rd one boohoo?



That pictures is in the church on Tibidabo in Barcelona - the view is fantastic!!!


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 21, 2006)

A proper entry this time.

Dead end


----------



## zenie (Aug 21, 2006)

boohoo said:
			
		

> Third entry:542 metres above sea and counting...
> 
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f13/boohooroo/august -  angles/6774052b.jpg



That one makes me feel a little queasy!


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 21, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> It looks a bit like the Natural History Museum... very cool building




It is the natural history museum


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 21, 2006)

boohoo said:
			
		

> That pictures is in the church on Tibidabo in Barcelona - the view is fantastic!!!


I've got to get myself to that city some point soon!


----------



## Firky (Aug 21, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> *Some of us are on capped bandwidth - can you please resize your pics so they fit on the screen, max 800 px
> *



Init, it only takes seconds to resize and what's more I don't even bother looking at them unless they're resized. Picasa is free and will do all your cropping and resizing.


----------



## blackadder (Aug 21, 2006)

My first entry

A Maths Question


----------



## Firky (Aug 22, 2006)

blackadder said:
			
		

> My first entry
> 
> A Maths Question



I like that!


----------



## cybertect (Aug 22, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Ermm..am I allowed to have a moan about something please?
> 
> *Some of us are on capped bandwidth - can you please resize your pics so they fit on the screen, max 800 px
> 
> ...



If it's important, maybe it should be mentioned in the rules?

The link my entry was to a 533x800 version, BTW (though there's only 36KB between that and the 1024 px version)


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 22, 2006)

like the rules matter!


----------



## cybertect (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, it might save zenie from apoplexy


----------



## hiccup (Aug 22, 2006)

blackadder said:
			
		

> My first entry
> 
> A Maths Question



That is wicked


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 22, 2006)

cybertect said:
			
		

> Well, it might save zenie from apoplexy


Like the rules matter!

*dives for cover*


----------



## stroober (Aug 22, 2006)

here my last one

Count the angles


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 22, 2006)

the link doesn't work stroober.


----------



## stroober (Aug 22, 2006)

should now


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 22, 2006)

sure does, very cool!

my head hurts more now though!


----------



## stroober (Aug 22, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> sure does, very cool!
> 
> my head hurts more now though!



had a wee smoke b4 i took that and my head was swimming


----------



## hiccup (Aug 22, 2006)

stroober said:
			
		

> here my last one
> 
> Count the angles



645,021


----------



## stroober (Aug 22, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> 645,021



soz close

731,234


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2006)

heh, was gonna suggest a side comp of who managed to get teh most angles in a shot


----------



## blackadder (Aug 22, 2006)

My second entry

Sun DIal


----------



## hiccup (Aug 23, 2006)

Entry 2) Signpost

(Auto Colored)


----------



## Rollem (Aug 23, 2006)

i like that hiccup 

my 2nd entry - 360


----------



## zenie (Aug 23, 2006)

Are we allowed panoramas or joiners in this btw?


----------



## mauvais (Aug 23, 2006)

Only if they're under 17 pixels wide


----------



## zenie (Aug 23, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Only if they're under 17 pixels wide



Hmm well they'd have to be very short!! 

Is this for your thumbnails? 

_Is my creativity being stiffled by your inability as a developer?? _


----------



## zenie (Aug 23, 2006)

*Second Entry*

Thrown to the lions


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 23, 2006)

I've got one that's the mirror image of that!


----------



## mauvais (Aug 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Hmm well they'd have to be very short!!
> 
> Is this for your thumbnails?
> 
> _Is my creativity being stiffled by your inability as a developer?? _


Meh, I'm just being facetious and moaning about the size


----------



## zenie (Aug 23, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I've got one that's the mirror image of that!



Did you go there too then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 23, 2006)

yeh, with someone... can't remember who though


----------



## votisit (Aug 24, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> 1] Poised.



I love this one.  Of all the ones I've seen and I've gone through the entire thread, this is the one that I would choose as a winner.


----------



## votisit (Aug 24, 2006)

My first ever entries.  As you can see, I don't do photography! but hey the first one is PROPER angles   and the second is just the angle it was taken at.

*Reflected Angles*
http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/5259/dsc01560rb0.jpg

*You looking at me?*
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/5684/dsc00766dm5.jpg

Be gentle.


----------



## Nina (Aug 24, 2006)

votisit said:
			
		

> My first ever entries.  As you can see, I don't do photography! but hey the first one is PROPER angles   and the second is just the angle it was taken at.
> 
> *Reflected Angles*
> http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/5259/dsc01560rb0.jpg
> ...



nice. Come by more often!


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 24, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Thrown to the lions



That is lovely.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2006)

Who's doing the thumbnails? (I haven't been following the thread - too much on this month  )

Anyway - you linked my entry 2 to the thumbnail before, so that is listed twice. My url should be this http://flickr.com/photos/snaps_cat/192783275/

Cheers


----------



## Desbo (Aug 25, 2006)

My third entry...

Spiked Angles


----------



## Rollem (Aug 25, 2006)

my 3rd off centre


----------



## alef (Aug 25, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Who's doing the thumbnails? (I haven't been following the thread - too much on this month  )
> 
> Anyway - you linked my entry 2 to the thumbnail before, so that is listed twice. My url should be this http://flickr.com/photos/snaps_cat/192783275/
> 
> Cheers



http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/august06/stardust_001.jpg.html

Corrected, although it wasn't linked twice. Instead Nina's was twice and yours was missing. Kind of strange in that I thought I had that uploaded OK beforehand, gremlins...


----------



## Firky (Aug 25, 2006)

votisit said:
			
		

> I love this one.  Of all the ones I've seen and I've gone through the entire thread, this is the one that I would choose as a winner.



Wow! Thanks 

Still plenty of time for other entries so your opinion may change


----------



## alef (Aug 25, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Wow! Thanks



'tis indeed a nice photo, great use of b+w. But there is a problem with your site on my system, the photos rarely load first time. I have to hit reload or the fullsize link to see them. I'm using Firefox 1.5.0.6 on a 450MHz G4 Mac with OS 10.3.9.


----------



## girasol (Aug 25, 2006)

*not an entry*




			
				BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I've got one that's the mirror image of that!



me too


----------



## Firky (Aug 25, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> 'tis indeed a nice photo, great use of b+w. But there is a problem with your site on my system, the photos rarely load first time. I have to hit reload or the fullsize link to see them. I'm using Firefox 1.5.0.6 on a 450MHz G4 Mac with OS 10.3.9.



hhmm, *strokes chin* - it could be the javascript used for the gallery's skin.

Cheers for pointing that out, I'll take a look into it


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 26, 2006)

3. 'Throwing some shapes'


----------



## Dhimmi (Aug 26, 2006)

So at this rate of entries anyone getting three votes is likely to be the winner...


----------



## zenie (Aug 26, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> That is lovely.



Why thankyou


----------



## portman (Aug 26, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> So at this rate of entries anyone getting three votes is likely to be the winner...



...mmm, not so sure. A lot of entries for this one - spent at least 15 minutes last night going through the thumbnails! However, doing this confirmed my gut feeling that a few entries could pull well away from the rest in terms of votes. Should be interesting to see the results of the voting...


----------



## kakuma (Aug 26, 2006)

am just posting so i remember this page

will enter on monday or tomorrow

all the photos are rubbish btw


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 26, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> 3. 'Throwing some shapes'



Put a smile on my face over breakfast 

Thanks for that


----------



## aurora green (Aug 26, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> 3. 'Throwing some shapes'



I love it!
Classic!


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's my 3rd
edited before anyone look,s sorry just changed my mind 
hope that's OK


----------



## ddraig (Aug 26, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Here's my 3rd
> edited before anyone look,s sorry just changed my mind
> hope that's OK


oi! i was just gonna say it was very striking and dreamlike


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 26, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> oi! i was just gonna say it was very striking and dreamlike



did you see it?

 

You obviously did, I'm just worried it's a bit too athena postcardy

there again I've posted up 2 dream images so I'm not sure if you looked at the right one

Let me know if you saw it via my link and I'll post it again, s'only fair


----------



## ddraig (Aug 26, 2006)

i did see it as i clicked the link from the email notification, but i won't tell if u want to change it as i didn't see it onthe thread 

what's not to like about it?


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 26, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i did see it as i clicked the link from the email notification, but i won't tell if u want to change it as i didn't see it onthe thread
> 
> what's not to like about it?



well I wondered it the colours were just too OTT

also as soon as I posted it I thought of another photo I could use and now I'm not sure which one is best.

I've done this before, posted 3 shots and then found better ones once it's too late

there again I've also waited and forgot until the day after so the deadline passed, having entered nothing at all   

I don't know what the rules are re this but I'll post a link to the same one again if that's the rules


----------



## votisit (Aug 26, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> nice. Come by more often!




Aww.... Fanks


----------



## Dhimmi (Aug 26, 2006)

portman said:
			
		

> ...mmm, not so sure. A lot of entries for this one - spent at least 15 minutes last night going through the thumbnails! However, doing this confirmed my gut feeling that a few entries could pull well away from the rest in terms of votes. Should be interesting to see the results of the voting...



So how many entries so far?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 27, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> So how many entries so far?



865.3, but i might be drunk.


----------



## salaryman (Aug 27, 2006)

3 late entries...

1. Mural

2. Angler 

3. Meat


----------



## Firky (Aug 27, 2006)

salaryman said:
			
		

> 3. Meat


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 27, 2006)

second entry

http://www.photo-sight.co.uk/temp/Shadows on Wood.jpg


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 27, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

>



I thought so too....


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 27, 2006)

third entry

http://www.photo-sight.co.uk/index.php?c=gallery&s=y&id=gallery__pigeons&p=3&view=file


----------



## alef (Aug 27, 2006)

116 entries, new record! (Not drunk, but would rather be...)


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Clips

_is drunk not been drunk for years _


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 27, 2006)

oops, missed last months and been too higgledy piggledy for this one. Still better late than never, entry one:

easter sunday


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 27, 2006)

and second one

Williamsburg Bridge


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2006)

Entry 1

Entry 2

Entry 3


----------



## Firky (Aug 28, 2006)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> and second one
> 
> Williamsburg Bridge



Welcome back


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 28, 2006)

Ta. I think I should have submitted that one in black n white. oh well.


----------



## Cid (Aug 28, 2006)

Haven't entered for a while but just been doing some macro stuff in Suffolk, so here're a few...

Converted from RAW, so general fiddling with levels/curves etc.

Asymmetry in nature 1
Asymmetry in nature 2
Asymmetry in nature 3


----------



## Firky (Aug 28, 2006)

Cid said:
			
		

> Haven't entered for a while but just been doing some macro stuff in Suffolk, so here're a few...
> 
> Converted from RAW, so general fiddling with levels/curves etc.
> 
> ...



Cool as funk, really like the third one


----------



## hiccup (Aug 29, 2006)

Entry 3 - scratch the surface.

Taken from the top deck of a 65 bus as we went over Kew Bridge


Big thanks to alef for doing the thumbnails this month. As of yesterday I have broadband at home again, so can do them for September.


----------



## cesare (Aug 29, 2006)

I really like that last entry hiccup


----------



## hiccup (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks 

I nearly entered this one, but decided against it: Not An Entry


----------



## cesare (Aug 29, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> I nearly entered this one, but decided against it: Not An Entry



I like that one as well, but I prefer Entry 3


----------



## Cid (Aug 29, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Cool as funk, really like the third one



Yeah I've had the time to really start getting my head around the D70 and RAW post-processing recently, still got a lot to learn of course but it's great learning new tricks as you go along. Those pics were taken with a Sigma 105mm macro, really nice lens for mid-budget (it cost about £280 I think), 2.8 - 32 and compatible with both old SLRs and DSLRs. Need a new tripod though... Just have to get the cash together as I'd like to get something that'll last and be versatile enough for different types of photography. Fucking expensive hobby this, but we need our vices...


----------



## Nina (Aug 29, 2006)

salaryman said:
			
		

> 3 late entries...
> 
> 3. Meat



Very cool. I love the compositional balance.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2006)

*3rd entry - buffalo bar inv*

http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/4303/barinvzf9.jpg

just cropped and inverted


----------



## Skim (Aug 29, 2006)

Just looking at the thumbnails... there really are some fantastic entries this month, it's going to be hard deciding on just three.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 29, 2006)

My 3rd entry: storm damage

(I'm presuming it was a storm/lightning)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 29, 2006)

Entry 3.
Holgaroid shot iso 3000; auto-levels in PS to compensate for crappy scanning.

Thanks for sorting the link out alef


----------



## aurora green (Aug 29, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Just looking at the thumbnails... there really are some fantastic entries this month, it's going to be hard deciding on just three.




I agree. 
It's going to be really tough, some real stunners in there.


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm still undecided about my 3rd entry but I'm v busy over the next couple of days so I'll post this now in case I forget to post anything tomorrow

dream number 47471a 

I was using it as an experiment for playing around with photoshop and learning processing and i can't remember exactly what I did but it was mostly playing around with the curves and the channel mixing. oh, and it's cropped too

edited to say, this is my 3rd entry


----------



## Nina (Aug 31, 2006)

My last entry:

Since I blew up the CD of the one I was going to enter  , I'll slip in this cheeky one instead. Not a good photo but a nice comment on angles  

*the excitement is in the curves*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/223907640/


----------



## Nina (Aug 31, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I'm still undecided about my 3rd entry but I'm v busy over the next couple of days so I'll post this now in case I forget to post anything tomorrow
> 
> dream number 47471a
> 
> ...



where was that taken? (out of interest)


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 31, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> where was that taken? (out of interest)



It tells you under the picture


----------



## Nina (Aug 31, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> It tells you under the picture



does it? 

I'm looking at thumbs because your link is blocked at the place where I work...


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 31, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> does it?
> 
> I'm looking at thumbs because your link is blocked at the place where I work...




How weird.  It's hosted on pbase  

The location is the hill garden on hampstead heath 
possibly the most beautiful location in London 

Another photo here, this time of the garden viewed from the pergola
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v470/loulou777/HillGardenviewfrompergola.jpg

I have dozens of shots of the place that I'll be putting in my PBase gallery over the next week or so


----------



## wiskey (Aug 31, 2006)

2 - vallencia

3 - sunset


----------



## Firky (Aug 31, 2006)

vallencia one is good.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

sunset is v good too


----------



## Firky (Aug 31, 2006)

I know it's not midnight yet, but there's only an hour and a quarter to go and I made my mind up long time ago! 

*1]  Louloubelle - voyeur*
Best interpretation of the theme! Not only that there's loads of angles going on at the same time.

*2] alef - Corner of bricks*
Really like the simplicity of it and the fact that it hasn't been cropped at angle, to give it an angle. I also like the textures in the brickwork.

*3] thedyslexic1 - Clips*
Again, I really like the multitude of textures and angles in this picture. The black and white works really well to enhance them too.


----------



## blackadder (Aug 31, 2006)

My last or 3rd entry is 

Dreaded angle


----------



## alef (Sep 1, 2006)

blackadder's shot is now in the thumbnails and I declare them closed. There really are a staggering number of entries. 

I've been enjoying playing with the slideshow feature, think it works best with these settings (adjust for taste):

- "Show More Info" on
- delay: 3 seconds
- max size: 800 x 800

*Thumbnails slideshow link*

Just to add that the slideshow can be slow to load, and the general link for the thumbnails is this:
http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/august06


----------



## Robster970 (Sep 1, 2006)

tricky this month

1) *poolside view - desbo* - love the simple graphic quality of this.
2) *meat - salaryman* - it's a giant triangle with hams n' stuff in
3) *on the pembury - pavlik* - like the mood and the rotation of the image


----------



## portman (Sep 1, 2006)

*Voting...*

A lot to work through this month but after much agonising, I've finally made my decision...

*1) Louloubelle - voyeur*
_This has to be the most creative interpretation of the theme I've seen - an intriguing use of angles. Also, it appeals to my wierd sense of humour as well!_

*2) schnickschnack - Shadow on floorboards*
_For using light, colour and texture in a very subtle way to create a compelling image from something that most people don't have the time to notice..._

*2) mauvais - I Am Not A Train*
_For the stark simplicity and bleakness - both of which I'm a sucker for!_ 

Many thanks to Alef for doing the thumbnails in a month with a record number of entries - the effort is appreciated...

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## salaryman (Sep 1, 2006)

My choices:

1. disco_dave_2000 - Church on a slope (love this composition, it makes me smile!)
2. riot sky - Poised (great angle and again a good composition)
3. Desbo - Sunset Balcony (love the abstract form and colour of this)


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 1, 2006)

1. Desbo - Sunset Balcony - I love the economy of form and colour, I'd be happy to have a giant copy of this on my wall.  I love the Poolside View too
2. Riot Sky - Poised - I love the interplay of light and shadow, the concept and the composition
3. Madusa - Waiting For God - a beautiful, dream like image, captured with an inexpensive camera, lovely composition

Very tough choices this week as there were so many excellent entries


----------



## alef (Sep 1, 2006)

I've gone for the photos that most say 'angle' to me:

*1. BiddlyBee - tower*
*2. schnickschnack - View from the Capitoline Museums*
*3. Desbo - Sunset balcony*

Tons of runners-up:
Nina - metro girl
salaryman - Meat
thedyslexic1 - Clips
Louloubelle - voyeur
Desbo - poolside
Bob_the_lost - flying low
Bob Marleys Dad - Spangle
riot sky - Poised


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 1, 2006)

1. Desbo: Sunset Balcony
2. Schnickschack: Shadow on Floorboards
3. Vintage Paw: Entry 2




Strong entries this month.


----------



## girasol (Sep 1, 2006)

1) refugee - Escape to the sky  (at first I thought it was an optical illusion!)
2) Desbo - Poolside View
3) mauvais - Incident Angles

I think...  

'Bob_the_lost - Even the angels will cheat at hoopla' is a great interpretation of the theme!  

other favorites include (in no particular order!):
foamy - Guggenheim Bilbao
indicate - Anglar
Jangla - as yet un-named
Nina - metro girl
boohoo - the view from up here...
wiskey - sunset
riot sky - Poised and Ceasefire
BiddlyBee - tower
cesare - wooden assembly
portman - Convergence
alef - Corner of bricks
atomik - Entry Two

and some more!!!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 1, 2006)

I've hardly been online at all this month due to moving house so I haven't seen enough entries to vote and I dont have time to look now either.
 Loads of good pictures though from what I have seen.
Thanks for the vote Robster


----------



## Skim (Sep 1, 2006)

So difficult to choose this month...

1. Desbo: Poolside View
2. Mauvais: Incident Angles
3. Desbo: Balcony

Nice work, Desbo... I love the simplicity and intense colour of those two shots 

Other pics that made my shortlist were:
Riot Sky: Poised
SchnickSchnack: View from the Capitoline Museums
BiddlyBee: Tower
Louloubelle: Voyeur

There were quite a few others as well... like I said, so many to choose from


----------



## H.Dot (Sep 1, 2006)

this is so difficult. there are too many great choices,  but...


1. *Iemanja - crane in the sky* - it's just _so_ Urban75. 

2. *Louloubelle - voyeur* - not because of the legs... but the humour.

3. *Jangla - as yet un-named*  - I just love the colours.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 1, 2006)

1st *Pigeons* -  Robster970
2nd *View from the Capitoline Museums* -  Schnickschnack 
3rd *360* - Rollem


----------



## twister (Sep 1, 2006)

*i'll try again..*

1. Desbo - Poolside View 
2. Louloubelle - voyeur 
3. GuerillaPhoto - Snakes of industry


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 1, 2006)

There's some good pics there but Louloubelle wins hands down IM(pervy)O

1) Louloubelle: Voyeur

2) Mauvais: err nowt

3) Louloubelle: Dream number 47471a
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Robster970 (Sep 1, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> Thanks for the vote Robster



Credit where credit is due - I think it's a good 'un


----------



## aurora green (Sep 1, 2006)

Ye gods, that was difficult. Lots of striking images.I wished there was a way to get my shortlist onto one page, so I could then have another proper look...

Anyways, my votes...

1)Janglas - as yet un named
2) Desbo - Poolside view
3)Mauvais - incident angels


----------



## Structaural (Sep 1, 2006)

1. GuerillaPhoto - life slowley carries on (I just love this shot, I'd buy a print of this)
3. Louloubelle: Voyeur (great idea)
2. jangla - as yet unnamed (love the colours and shapes)


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Sep 1, 2006)

1. Desbo - Sunset Balcony
2. Jangla - as yet un-named
3. Pavlik - on the pembury


----------



## sajana (Sep 1, 2006)

back in here after ages. excellent entires. 
my votes..

1. Desbo - Sunset Balcony 
2. jangla  - as-yet-unnamed
3. Robster970 - pigeons


and the other ones i liked.. 

Madusa - untitled - 1 
Bob Marley's dad - spangle
mauvis  - i'm not a train


----------



## Nina (Sep 1, 2006)

Difficult month, so many great entires.

I've finally wangled it down to:

1) Mauvais - I am not a train
2) Riot Sky - Poised
3) Salaryman - Meat


I also loved riot sky's - Fourteen Stories and Mauvais's - Incident angles.

Mentions to Boohoo, Sovietpop, Tom Craggs, Alef - Texaco.

Refugee - loved your shots but for me they didn't quite fit the theme.

Wow, that was tough


----------



## schnickschnack (Sep 1, 2006)

Right here you go:
1. Robster - Pigeons
2. Riot Sky - Poised
3. Desbo - Poolside View


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2006)

1) mauvais - Incident Angles
2) Desbo - Sunset Balcony
3) boohoo - the view from up here...

That really wasn't easy picking three! The others I liked:

Robster970 - eye eye
Pavlik - beach steps
schnickschnack - View from the Capitoline Museums
Iemanja - Millenium Bridge
tom_craggs - IFC
mauvais - I Am Not A Train
Tricky Skills - water (baby)


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 1, 2006)

As most have said, might difficult to choose three this month, so many excellent photos. I have gone for ones which angles appeal to me most. 

1. Desbo - Sunset Balcony 
2. mauvais - Incident Angles  - Loved the detail - was a hard choice between this am I am not a train but this just pipped it for me. 
3. riot sky - Poised 


So many others including, but not limited to;

thedyslexic1 - Clips and Robster970 - Pigeons - loved them both but less clear angles
Vintage Paw - Entry 2,
Nina - metro girl
GuerillaPhoto - Snakes of industry - Always with your own style!
mauvais - I Am Not A Train
zenie - Thrown to the lions

Well done everybody it was a good month...and thanks to Alef


----------



## girasol (Sep 1, 2006)

*Just seen this!*




			
				Louloubelle said:
			
		

> How weird.  It's hosted on pbase
> 
> The location is the hill garden on hampstead heath
> possibly the most beautiful location in London
> ...



It's one of my favorite places in London!!!  And a well kept secret  

I tried to take some urbanites there last year but it was shut


----------



## boohoo (Sep 1, 2006)

1. Sunset balcony - Desbo
2. Voyeur - louloubelle
3.Poised - Riot Sky

A great lot of photos!

One other I particularly liked was: Even the angels cheat at hoopla - Bob_the_lost


----------



## Firky (Sep 1, 2006)

...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 1, 2006)

mauvais - err... nowt? 

cybertect - More London 

Desbo - Poolside View


All very literal.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Because he posted it to the wrong thread, here's DrRingRing's votes:


He posted on here too


----------



## Firky (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## stroober (Sep 1, 2006)

i rate - in no particular order

good work chaps and chapesses

1. cesare - wooden assembly
2. Louloubelle - voyeur
3. votisit - You looking at me?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 1, 2006)

My 3 votes:

1 - BiddlyBee - tower
2 - Desbo - Poolside View
3 - alef - Corner of bricks


----------



## alef (Sep 1, 2006)

sajana said:
			
		

> back in here after ages...


Welcome back, look forward to seeing more beautiful pics of living in India.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 1, 2006)

1. disco_dave_2000 - *Church on a Slope*
2. Desbo - *Sunset Balcony*
3. Desbo - *Spiked Angles*


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 1, 2006)

1. Madusa - Waiting for God 
2. Louloubelle - voyeur
3. Desbo - Sunset Balcony


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 1, 2006)

1) Cybertect 'More London'
2) Louloubelle 'Voyeur'
3) Disco_Dave_2000 'Church on a Hill'

Very hard choice.


----------



## Dhimmi (Sep 1, 2006)

*Vote (in the style of Eurovision)*

Bonjour et bonsour Brixon vom sunnee Margate. Veed lick to thank all contestans for a veree gud competishun sis monff. Ere ar th vote ov the Margit panel. 

1  Desbo - Sunset Balcony

2  Louloubelle - Gargoyles

3  Bob Marleys Dad - Spangle 

Avec un spezial merci pour la firks pour ne'pas informe moi photo's c'est crappe.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 1, 2006)

Loved that orangey one of yours Dhimmi ... one of those hard choices.


----------



## snadge (Sep 1, 2006)

Right I'm voting, I haven't entered for a while due to lack of time but I will next one.

1- desbo/sunset balcony
2-louloubelle/ voyeur
3-bob_the_lost/ even the angels

good entries by everyone....


----------



## Dhimmi (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Bernie, it's a dodgems. You can see the power rod from a car on the lower left. Thought I had a look in with that one, well until some quite obviously better pics turned up. 
I like the fun element of this comp, plus the incentive to take more and better pictures. Like you say hard choices this month there's about a dozen I'd give wall space to.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 1, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> <snip> I like the fun element of this comp, plus the incentive to take more and better pictures. Like you say hard choices this month there's about a dozen I'd give wall space to.


 Yep. It's very encouraging and refreshingly free from the nonsense of most photo forums.


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2006)

stroober said:
			
		

> i rate - in no particular order
> 
> good work chaps and chapesses
> 
> )



 Thank you  and also Iemanja for the mention

I'm still trying to hone down my votes, so many wonderful pics this month.


----------



## refugee (Sep 2, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> .........vom sunnee Margate..........


Dhimmi - untitled3
Desbo - Sunset Balcony
boohoo - matching colours


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 2, 2006)

1. Nina - metro girl
2. Louloubelle - voyeur
3. boohoo - 542 metres above the sea and counting...


----------



## votisit (Sep 2, 2006)

1. Riot Sky - Poised
2. Mauvis - I am not a train
3. Soviet Pop - Easter Sunday


----------



## Cid (Sep 2, 2006)

1. Kerb - 3rd entry. Really like this - reminds of the deconstructivist ice/fire stuff, good use of light and it's not an image that confuses the eye... Also leaves a lot to viewer interpretation. 

2. Pavlik - on the Pembury. Another great entry, pulls you in nicely and again you aren't quite sure what you're seeing.

3. Desbo - Sunset Balcony. Simple, clean lines, beautifully lit and interpretive - excellent architectural photography.


----------



## Desbo (Sep 2, 2006)

I had 15 of these on my shortlist, but have finally decided on these 3...

1st. Mauvais - Incident Angles

2nd. riot sky - Poised

3rd. Robster970 - Pigeons


Others I really liked were...
Schnickschnack - View from the Capitoline Museums
BiddlyBee - tower
Kropotkin - Imperial War Museum
riot sky - forteen stories
tom_craggs - IFC
Bob_the_lost - Flying Low
Mauvais - I am not a train
Louloubelle - gargoyles
Louloubelle - voyeur
rollem - 360
Cid - Asymmetry in nature 3
disco_dave2000 - Church on a stage


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 2, 2006)

In alphabetical order:

BiddlyBee - Tower
Desbo - Sunset balcony
Schinckschnack - View from the Captioline museums.

There's more that i liked, and others that were appropriate for the theme, but these three do both best imo.


----------



## votisit (Sep 2, 2006)

stroober said:
			
		

> i rate - in no particular order
> 
> good work chaps and chapesses
> 
> ...




Whoooo hoooo I got my first and only vote.!!!!!


----------



## alef (Sep 2, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> *In alphabetical order:*
> 
> BiddlyBee - Tower
> Desbo - Sunset balcony
> ...


Votes are scored 3pts each 1st vote, 2pts 2nd votes, 1pt 3rd votes -- so please put them in order to help keep the system consistent.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 2, 2006)

Agreed. Difficult choice. My votes:

1. Nina - Metro Girl.
2. Louloubelle - Dream number 47471a
3. Salaryman - Meat

And Breathe...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 2, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Votes are scored 3pts each 1st vote, 2pts 2nd votes, 1pt 3rd votes -- so please put them in order to help keep the system consistent.


Grrr, i can't do that, too hard 

Ok, Desbo, Biddly then Schinckschnak.


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

*1. Louloubelle - voyeur 
2. refugee - Escape To The Sky
3. mauvais - Incident Angles*

Louloubelle - I loved all of your entries and my absolute favourite photo that I've seen this month is 'dream number 47471a' but I thought 'voyeur' was the perfect shot for the theme of the comp - brilliant.

I found it really, really hard to decide this month and could write reams about which I liked and why. Others that made my heart jump were: 'Shadow on Floorboards', 'as yet un-named', 'crane in the sky', 'Triangulation', '542 metres above the sea and counting', '360', 'easter sunday', 'poised',  '189' and 'scratch the surface'.


----------



## citydreams (Sep 3, 2006)

*1.* Desbo - Sunset Balcony
*2.* Riot Sky - 14 Stories
*3.* schnickschnack - View from the Capitoline Museums


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 3, 2006)

1 - captivity - zenie
2 - reflected angles - votisit
3 - waiting for god - madusa


----------



## hiccup (Sep 3, 2006)

1 - mauvais - i am not a train

2- nina - metro girl

3 - biddlybee - tower


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 3, 2006)

1st   cybertect - More London

2nd mauvais - Incident Angles

3rd  cesare - wooden assembly

I am posting these quickly before I change my mind again.

The entire set of entries this month would make an excellent exhibition.

H


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Sep 3, 2006)

3   votisit - Reflected Angles 

   2     hiccup - scratch the surface 


    1  Robster970 - Pigeons  . fuck know's what this has to do with angles ? but imho it was the best picture by a mile , First i thought it was loads of german bombers from world war two , then a load of insects . Best pic for me in any of the ones i have voted on !


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2006)

There's some magnificent photos in there - all of the work is up to a great stabdard - well done!

I'm going with these three now because I'll only change my mind if I spend any more time looking (that's how close it is)

 1. Desbo - Sunset Balcony
 2. Barking Mad - Angle Poised Lamp posts
 3. Nina - metro girl

I also really enjoyed:
 Nina - stardust
 Iemanja - crane in the sky
 salaryman - Meat
obster970 - Pigeons


----------



## hedache (Sep 3, 2006)

1. vintage paw - entry 3

2. barking mad - angle poised lamp posts

3. mauvais - err... nowt?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 3, 2006)

1 - Desbo: Poolside View
2 - Desbo: Sunset Balcony
3 - Nina: Metro Girl


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2006)

aaargh
what do u do if you can't decide between at least 10 really strong ones?  
which i whittled down from 23 already!

e2a - 
1. mauvais - err... nowt? - had this as my desktop for at least a week, it makes me laugh, is a great shot and it's got angles! 
2. BiddlyBee - tower, great pic even tho it makes you a bit queasy, taken from a mad angle with a lot going on.
3. Desbo - Sunset Balcony - totally awesome colours and strong angles, should be a postcard.

one's i wanted to pick too
schnickschnack - View from the Capitoline Museums
mauvais - Incident Angles
Nina - metro girl
Iemanja - crane in the sky
Bob_the_lost - Even the angels will cheat at hoopla
portman - Canary Wharf station
Nina - metro girl
Louloubelle - gargoyles
riot sky - Fourteen Stories
kropotkin - sign
Desbo - Spiked Angles
hiccup - scratch the surface
refugee - Escape To The Sky
riot sky - Fourteen Stories
alef - Hill, tree and boat

and most of them to be honest


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 3, 2006)

It's not easy.. most of the time I go with what reflects the theme most.. other times I pick the photos I like the most (and would have on my wall )... probably a bit of both, now I think of it.


----------



## Delphian Sibyl (Sep 4, 2006)

Pawn said:
			
		

> 1  Robster970 - Pigeons  . fuck know's what this has to do with angles ? but imho it was the best picture by a mile , First i thought it was loads of german bombers from world war two , then a load of insects . Best pic for me in any of the ones i have voted on !



my mrs said exactly the same thing about the angles bit - you're not alone 

(Robster logged on using mrs' account)


----------



## indicate (Sep 4, 2006)

1.  voyeur - Louloubelle
2.  Nina - Metro Girl
3.  Sesbo - Sunset Balcony

Great work this month!


----------



## mauvais (Sep 4, 2006)

*The Votes Are In...*

1. Desbo - *Sunset Balcony* - 47 votes
2. Louloubelle - *Voyeur *- 30 votes
3. Desbo - *Poolside View* - 20 votes

The full results are here, though I haven't double checked them:

Simple HTML

Excel Spreadsheet

Well done everyone, and thanks for all the votes!


----------



## cesare (Sep 4, 2006)

*Congratulations Desbo !  * 1st and 3rd place, well done and also to Louloubelle for 2nd place of course.





(also thanks for the vote Hocus Eye, much appreciated  )


----------



## Skim (Sep 4, 2006)

Well done Desbo and Louloubelle  Great pics.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 4, 2006)

Congrats Desbo 

(cheers for thumbs alef and adding up mauvais)


----------



## hiccup (Sep 4, 2006)

Congratulations Desbo, it was a stunning shot.

Cheers for doing the sums mauvais


----------



## cesare (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, thanks for the sums mauvais and also alef for the thumbnails.


----------



## Firky (Sep 4, 2006)

Goodstuff, Desbo - I suspected you may of won as soon as you entered them 

Andd yay again for coming out 

Big thanks to alef and mauvis too!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 4, 2006)

well done all, cheers to thumbnail people and counter uppers.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2006)

yup, well done desbo!
and nice one for the vote counting and breakdown list mauvais


----------



## Madusa (Sep 4, 2006)

Congrats Desbo and Louloubelle!! Fucking A!  

That was fun!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2006)

Congrats you two! Great shots this month everyone  

So, next please


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow!
that was sooo exciting and  I'm chuffed to come second when there were so many incredible entries. 
Congratulations to Desbo, a very well deserved win!


----------



## Desbo (Sep 4, 2006)

I am SOOO chuffed!!!  I've only been taking photos for a year, so this just brilliant - I've learnt a lot from you guys on here, so thanks  

Cheers for all the congratulatory comments, and well done to Louloubelle too.

Now for the next theme...  I'm not sure whether to go for another theme where you get loads of people entering, or for one that will try to encourage people to go out and take shots rather than using ones they already have.


----------



## Firky (Sep 4, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> encourage people to go out and take shots rather than using ones they already have.



That one - whilst we still have blue skies and sunlight


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2006)

oh crap
I left it too late for voting..  

well, it went like this anyway

1. wiskey - vallencia 
2. Desbo - Spiked Angles 
3. Nina - metro girl  (cause i'm a perve)


----------



## alef (Sep 4, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> Yes, thanks for the sums mauvais and also alef for the thumbnails.



Cheers for counting, mauvais. And no problem to the many thank yous from everyone for the thumbnails. Hiccup deserves the biggest thank you for consistently doing them month after month, I was happy to help over my summer break.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 4, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> well, it went like this anyway
> 
> 1. wiskey - vallencia



i was just deciding that if i didnt get a single comment i might give up. 

and then you turn up


----------



## alef (Sep 4, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> I am SOOO chuffed!!!  I've only been taking photos for a year, so this just brilliant - I've learnt a lot from you guys on here, so thanks...



Wow, your photos show a fantastic eye for colour and composition. Were you previously doing art or graphics? Congrats for the well deserved win.


----------



## Desbo (Sep 4, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Wow, your photos show a fantastic eye for colour and composition. Were you previously doing art or graphics? Congrats for the well deserved win.



Thanks  

No, never done art and graphics.  Just tought myself from reading magazines, looking at websites and using this forum.

Buying a D50 has really improved my pictures no end - It means I can experiment without having to shell out loads on film processing.


----------



## portman (Sep 4, 2006)

Congratulations to Desbo for the winner (+ third place) and to Louloubelle for a really orignal entry that got second place. Also thumbs up to all who entered - a lot of very creative submissions that made selecting the top three bloody hard! Also many thanks to mauvis for the counting and Alef for the thumbnails...

...looking forward to September's challenge...

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice one desbo.


----------



## Robster970 (Sep 4, 2006)

well done desbo - I knew you'd win


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 5, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> I am SOOO chuffed!!!  I've only been taking photos for a year, so this just brilliant - I've learnt a lot from you guys on here, so thanks
> 
> Cheers for all the congratulatory comments, and well done to Louloubelle too.
> 
> Now for the next theme...  I'm not sure whether to go for another theme where you get loads of people entering, or for one that will try to encourage people to go out and take shots rather than using ones they already have.


See. I knew you'd win and didnt need my vote.  


more to the point. I came joint 16th!!!


----------

